# Wanted: Schwinn Debutante



## papawheelie (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking to purchase complete Schwinn Debutante.  Preferably blue or pink, with original lights, seat, tank, and racks.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2017)

They're out there. Found this complete OG two miles away.


----------



## papawheelie (Jun 20, 2017)

Searching for Schwinn Debutante 1959, 1960, 1961, or 1962. Would pay $750 for a good, complete original.  Please contact if you're interested in selling - email me or contact at (860)558-7165. 
Brian


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2017)

Sorry, stands for original.


----------



## Fletch97 (Aug 2, 2017)

BCasinghino said:


> Looking to purchase complete Schwinn Debutante.  Preferably blue or pink, with original lights, seat, tank, and racks.



I have one here.. Also have the Schwinn Seat but needs repaired
replay at rfletch97@gmail.com


----------

